# Directv remote for Dish receiver?



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anybody know if Directv remote can be used to operate basic Dish Network receiver either in IR or RF mode?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

nope it can't.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

No, but I'm sure there are countless inexpensive universal remotes that will work.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Sure it will work on the competitors product, 1st put it in your right hand 2nd get out of your chair 3rd walk to the DISH receiver, now push the button on the front of the DISH receiver with the Directv remote.


----------

